# SMOKING...the old fashion way



## barelyburnt (Jul 14, 2008)

Fifty years ago I remember tasting smoked sturgeon and whitefish from Bamadji Lake (Slate Falls First Nation) in Northwestern Ontario that was presented from the confines of a birchbark smoke house. 
Is anyone familiar with the science of this method. 
Better still, is anyone doing it this way anymore?


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 14, 2008)

I do not use a birchbark smokehouse, but have a small smokehouse for curing and cold smoking.


----------

